# Ceder for moth prevention?



## Guest (Jun 14, 2004)

I don't know anything about cedar but I know you can kill wax moth larve by placing the frames in a deep freeze for 24 hours. Then store the frames in a tightly sealed plastic bag or rubbermaid container. A cool storage place is the best.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The bees don't seem to mind cedar since they will build a hive in a cedar tree, but I'm not sure it will adequately keep out the moths.


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

A hive built with cedar will be less susceptible to wood born pests though, the wood lasting longer than pine. But if I were going to the expense of using premium lumber, I would use oak instead. A pine hive can last several years if maintained, but an oak hive maintained just as well can be handed down to your grandchildren's grandchildren.

------------------
Scot Mc Pherson
Foundationless Small Cell Top Bar Hives
BeeWiki: http://linuxfromscratch.org/~scot/beewiki/


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>A pine hive can last several years if maintained, but an oak hive maintained just as well can be handed down to your grandchildren's grandchildren.

You can have the oak ones. I don't want to lift them. I HAVE pine hives that are 30 years old. They are getting a bit punky now.


----------



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

My hives are red cedar, the moths seem perfectly happy in them.


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

Michael,
Well don't forget I don't have to lift hives and hive parts. The only time a hive gets lifted is when I place it. Obviosuly if I have to move one in the future I will have to. But its not part of my regular beekeeping regime to pick up supers and hove bodies. I only pick up TopBars.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I do understand that you don't have to lift your TBH. But most people are not using TBH's and I wouldn't make a regular hive out of oak. Too much work to move around.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I have obtained some Cypress for brood boxes, it is light weight, don`t paint and last long time, less work for an old man


----------

